# Hansel and Grettle



## SeverinR (Jan 28, 2013)

Saw it Saturday in 3d.
Amazing effects.

Loved it, even with technology inconsistancies. 
They kill with mace and crossbow, the townspeople have shotguns, and they use a gatlin gun at the end.

Heard some say, and I agree, I hope they make a sequel.

Saw Mama last week, and H&G this week, so I have the two number 1 movies in their opening weekend.


Previews: 
Jurasic park 3d (rerelease, not remake.)
Top gun 3d for 6 days only(rerelease, not remake.)  "I feel the need, the need for... greed?"
Oz, the great and powerful (3d?)


----------



## PlotHolio (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought the movie was a joke until I saw the trailer. It seems like an interesting idea, but I'm going to wait until it comes out on DVD to watch it. You can never be too careful about bad movies, especially in recent years.


----------



## Cheezyb10 (Jan 28, 2013)

To me it seems like another extremely cheesy remake like Mirror, Mirror


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 28, 2013)

My sister will come to visit me so we can celebrate her birthday together (January 31) and we want to watch Hansel and Grettel, we both are very curious and cannot wait!!

We really like entertaining, visually attractive movies, so I hope that we will like this one =)

I loved Red Riding Hood, they should make more movies about fairytales.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 29, 2013)

one correction, they should continue to make good movies about Fairytales.
There is alot of poor movies related to fairytales.
There is even another Hansel and Grettle in the new section of the video store, it sounds nothing like the number 1 movie.

I would think if it maintains its number one status or even top 3, that you can assume it is fairly good.  The hype can pump up the first weekend, but to maintain the status it takes word of mouth advertisement.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 4, 2013)

I watched Hansel and Gretel with my sister, but I had forgotten to come and write my opinion here =)

The movie is very entertaining, with cool effects and a good story (some have criticized it for being a simple story, but these easy and not complicated stories can be great too!) and we both enjoyed it for what it is, a Fantasy movie about Witch Hunters in a world where Witches and Magic are real.

I appreciate the way that they portray the Witches as cursed, deformed creatures... especially Muriel was super cool, and the White Witch Mina attacking with the Gatling gun was superb!!

About the technology inconsistencies, the movie gave me the impression that Hansel and Gretel live in some other world and not exactly in our planet. There are also funny moments too, and my favourite character was Gretel.

I totally recommend it =)


----------



## Lucas (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't have anything against anyone of you, but from what I've heard it sounds like Van Helsing III or something like that. 

That means horrible.


----------



## Jess A (Mar 6, 2013)

PlotHolio said:


> I thought the movie was a joke until I saw the trailer. It seems like an interesting idea, but I'm going to wait until it comes out on DVD to watch it. You can never be too careful about bad movies, especially in recent years.



Yes. 

Especially when one pays $18 these days for a bloody cinema ticket. Outrageous.


----------



## Jessquoi (Mar 6, 2013)

Warning: I'm a complete grump in regards to fairy tale remakes.

I personally think that movies like this are butchering old fairy tales. It seems to be a trend at the moment, what with remakes of stories such as Jack and the Giant Beanstalk, Snow White, The Wizard of Oz, Hansel and Gretel, Little Red Riding Hood and Beauty and the Beast recently being turned into big money makers by puffing them up with CGI, violent images and cheap humour. I understand that some people find them entertaining, but I disdain movies made for the sake of sheer entertainment (usually targeted at the masses) rather than creating works of art. These movies don't ever do justice to timeless stories such as those above. I think they're best left alone.

Can't Hollywood come up with some ideas of its own?


----------



## Lucas (Mar 6, 2013)

Jessquoi said:


> Warning: I'm a complete grump in regards to fairy tale remakes.
> 
> I personally think that movies like this are butchering old fairy tales. It seems to be a trend at the moment, what with remakes of stories such as Jack and the Giant Beanstalk, Snow White, The Wizard of Oz, Hansel and Gretel, Little Red Riding Hood and Beauty and the Beast recently being turned into big money makers by puffing them up with CGI, violent images and cheap humour. I understand that some people find them entertaining, but I disdain movies made for the sake of sheer entertainment (usually targeted at the masses) rather than creating works of art. These movies don't ever do justice to timeless stories such as those above. I think they're best left alone.
> 
> Can't Hollywood come up with some ideas of its own?



I actually prefer the Hallmark versions. Their films focused on that extra human quality which Hollywood seems so afraid of nowadays. They managed to create sentimental films without making them cheesy.

Hollywood doesn't dare. If you climbed to the top, you don't want to experiment, for there's only one way from there, down. Those who are the bravest are those who got nothing to lose.


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 7, 2013)

Hollywood doesn't seem to want to go outside of their proven formula.

I liked H&G, it isn't really a butchering of an old fairy tale, it just picks up the story when H&G become adults, dedictating their life to killing off witches.

Jack the giant slayer doesn't seem to be a winner.  HI CGI, little story/cast/characters, my veiw is only from the trailer, it might be better if you actually saw it.

I think it depends on the movie, as to good or bad.  I think if they went a little further into creation they wouldn't need to use the fairy tale name, just a different spin of a tale like ______.


----------



## Eurthantian (Mar 25, 2013)

Jessquoi said:


> Warning: I'm a complete grump in regards to fairy tale remakes.
> 
> I personally think that movies like this are butchering old fairy tales. It seems to be a trend at the moment, what with remakes of stories such as Jack and the Giant Beanstalk, Snow White, The Wizard of Oz, Hansel and Gretel, Little Red Riding Hood and Beauty and the Beast recently being turned into big money makers by puffing them up with CGI, violent images and cheap humour. I understand that some people find them entertaining, but I disdain movies made for the sake of sheer entertainment (usually targeted at the masses) rather than creating works of art. These movies don't ever do justice to timeless stories such as those above. I think they're best left alone.
> 
> Can't Hollywood come up with some ideas of its own?



It's more like Hollywood heard of fairy tales reworked a la Fables, and saw an unexploited market.  

I had a similar reaction when I heard about *Once Upon A Time*, except I was annoyed FABLES wasn't being adapted.  Now I'm a fan, though this season is trying my patience.

Re: Hansel and Gretel: Witchhunters.  Hated it, sorry.  Couldn't watch more than 20 mins.  At least I didn't pay for it.


----------



## Jessquoi (Mar 26, 2013)

Eurthantian said:


> It's more like Hollywood heard of fairy tales reworked a la Fables, and saw an unexploited market.
> 
> I had a similar reaction when I heard about *Once Upon A Time*, except I was annoyed FABLES wasn't being adapted.  Now I'm a fan, though this season is trying my patience.




I think this unexploited market comes under the heading of 'collective nostalgia'.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 23, 2013)

It seems like a Van Helsing type movie. IT is in the cheap theater ($2 USD) so maybe I will see it there.


----------



## Yellow (Apr 30, 2013)

I must say I agree with Eurthantian and Jessquoi on this one. I tried watching it, I really did, but I couldn't get past the first hour. The plot seemed much too predictable from what I watched. Sure, the CGI was pretty and the action scenes were fast paced and well executed, but that's really not something that puts a big budget movie apart from the bunch nowadays. I may be wrong here as I didn't get to the end, but I found there was no real emotional depth to the characters, they were just... bland. Badass witch hunter with an attitude, sexy witch huntress who is "unexpectedly" resourcefull, evily inclined authority figure who clashes with the heroes, good authority figure who helps the heroes out... oh, and let's not forget, evil, evil doer who is more evil than any other bad guy around. Again, if I'm proved wrong by a super awesome plot twist I couldn't have seen coming from a mile away, please let me know.


----------



## Aklian (May 27, 2013)

I also watch this movie few months ago with my friends. The movie was in 3D. It is not a really an awesome movie , it is only a good movie.


----------



## Aklian (May 28, 2013)

Deleted by moderator due to repetition.


----------

